# خبرات فى الحياه



## artamisss (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انا  لااقدم موضوعا واحدا انما العشرات من الموضوعات كلها تدور حول موضوع واحد الحياه العمليه .......فاخبرات الانسان فى الحياه لاتحصى
البابا شنودة الثالث ​​


  الوقت المناسب
  ان اردت ان يكون لكلمتك تأثيرها, تخير الوقت المناسب الذى تقوله فيها  وضع امامك  قول سليمان الحكيم :* تفاحه من ذهب فى مصوغ من فضه كلمه مقوله فى وقتها..*  
ان  كان هناك موضوع يهمك  فلا تكلم شخصا مشولا او متعبا او متضايقا  وهناك شيئ يحزنه 

تكلم  حينما تكون الاذن مستعده لسماعك  وحبذا لو كاااااااانت مشتقه لسماعك  
يستثنى من  هذا  كلمه التوبيخ او كلمه  العتاب 
ضع امااااااااااامك                 كلمه تجد اذنا تسمعها


  نصيحه للسائق 
 قلت لسائق عربتى  يوما :* ليس المهم ان تصل سريعا انما المهم ان تصل سليما....
*

  رفض...!!!
 هناك اشخاصا يرفضون شيئا مرارا عديده ثم تفوتهم الفرصه ويشتهون ماقد رفضوة قبلا فلا يجدونه !!
 قد يكون رفضهم السابق بدافع انفعالى  ينقصه العمق وحكمه التفكير الهادئ 

*ما احوج الكثيرين الى التفكير الطويل قبل ان يرفضوا فالرفض عن اقتناع سليم لا يعقبه ندم او 
شهوة

*​منقول عن  كتاب  خبرات فى الحياه 
لقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث

وللحديث بقيه ................:yaka:​


----------



## artamisss (27 ديسمبر 2006)

وقت الغروب
 كنت معتادا ان اتمشى فى البريه  فى وقت الغروب فلما رايت  الشمس فى الافق وهى تغيب وتغرب قلت  لنفسى  وقت الغروب

لم يحدث ان الشمس اخفت وجهها عن الارض يوما 
لكن الارض هى التى تدير ظهرها للشمس
​مع اب اعترافك 
 لا تعرض امامه قرارت لك , وانما  اسئله 
ولا تطلب منه مجرد موافقه على شيئ قد انتهيت منه  واستقر فى فكرك وعزيمتك!
 انما اطلب المشووورة  والرأى والمعرفه​

لها اراده 
  ان كتله ضخمه من الخشب لا تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار بل يجرفها معه اينما سار
بينما سمكه صغيرة تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار وتسير الى حيث تشاء
ذلك لان فيها  حياااه ولها اراده ​
                                             منقول عن كتاب خبرات فى الحياه 
                                               لقداسه البابا شنودة الثالث

                                            وللحديث بقيه ................


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> ان كتله ضخمه من الخشب لا تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار بل يجرفها معه اينما سار
> بينما سمكه صغيرة تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار وتسير الى حيث تشاء
> ذلك لان فيها حياااه ولها اراده ​
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي قوي يا ارتميس وانا الموضوع كلع عجبني بس ديه اكتر حاجة فادتني وكنت في حاجة انها توصلي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*هذه هي الكبرياء*

ان كتله ضخمه من الخشب لا تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار بل يجرفها معه اينما سار
بينما سمكه صغيرة تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار وتسير الى حيث تشاء
ذلك لان فيها حياااه ولها اراده 
وانا اقول لو عرف المريء مقداره  وعرف قدراته واعترف بها فلن يسقط ابدآ 
مشكورة اختي على الموضوع


----------



## jim_halim (20 يناير 2007)

> وقت الغروب
> كنت معتادا ان اتمشى فى البريه فى وقت الغروب فلما رايت الشمس فى الافق وهى تغيب وتغرب قلت لنفسى وقت الغروب
> 
> لم يحدث ان الشمس اخفت وجهها عن الارض يوما
> لكن الارض هى التى تدير ظهرها للشمس





> ان كتله ضخمه من الخشب لا تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار بل يجرفها معه اينما سار
> بينما سمكه صغيرة تستطيع ان تقاوم التيار وتسير الى حيث تشاء
> ذلك لان فيها حياااه ولها اراده



 كلمات جميلة جداً جداً .. 
و موضوع جميل قوي  
 ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك


----------



## marnono2021 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبرات فى الحياه*

موضوعك وكلماتك جميلة
انا متشكرة جدا لانها افادتنى كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Moony34 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: خبرات فى الحياه*

شكرا للموضوع الجميل وحقيقي سيدنا البابا شنودة يستحق لقب سليمان القرن العشرين


----------

